# Xicon and Archon Ti ride feel.



## TM-17

I would like to get some info on the ride feel of the Archon and Xicon Ti bikes. I have been wanting a new bike and have been looking around and "found" Litespeed. 

How does the above bike ride? i have been told by friends that Titanium bikes are not responsive and just dont feel right. GO Carbon. 

Will the Archon, leave me beat down? 

Do they feel heavy? What can they be compared to

I currently ride a Trek 1.2 60 cm frame. 

Riding style is group or solo 30-60 miles.
other bikes I have been looking at are BMCs, Cannondale Supersix and CAAD10s and a few Felts.

Thank you.


----------



## Dajianshan

You need to get more informed friends. 

You'll see a mantra around these forums... "It's not the material, but what you do with it". 

Reviews of some titanium frames and see what you think:

http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/frames-and-forks/frames/seven-cycles/PRD_50240_2493crx.aspx

http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/latest-bikes/road-bike/moots-cycles/PRD_331253_5668crx.aspx

http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/latest-bikes/road-bike/derosa/PRD_321456_5668crx.aspx

http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/l...y-performance-designs/PRD_445533_5668crx.aspx

http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/l...merlin-metalworks-inc/PRD_290667_5668crx.aspx

http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/latest-bikes/road-bike/motobecane/PRD_446200_5668crx.aspx


----------



## davidka

TM-17 said:


> How does the above bike ride? i have been told by friends that Titanium bikes are not responsive and just dont feel right. GO Carbon.
> 
> Will the Archon, leave me beat down?
> 
> Do they feel heavy? What can they be compared to
> .


The marketing and majority are strong infulences, this is why everyone says "go carbon". There are many great carbon frames out there but you really should try a good ti frame if they're even interesting to you. I've had a Litespeed Classic for 12 years now. Along with it I've had a few Cannondales a Klein and a Fuji (alloy), a Lemond Ti/Carbon spine and a full carbon (still have), and a couple of other carbon frames. The Litespeed is the only one I'd never consider selling. Its a little softer in the BB compared to some of the other bikes I've had but it's more stable in a turn and it glides like it's a couple of mm's above the pavement. Here's another mantra for you, "If steel is real, Ti is magic".


----------



## TM-17

Thanks for the reply. I have been looking around at the BMC Racemaster (competitive cyclist) and building a project bike. But also looking at the Archon. I really not nothing about the feel of TI bikes but love the Idea if something that will last. I weighed my bike today at 24 lbs, just no water bottles. 

A few days ago I received an E-mail from Litespeed.

John,

Titanium is going to be a very comfortable ride. The ride quality of titanium superb, and you will not be disappointed. The Archon and Xicon are really two completely different frames. The geometry on the Xicon is much more upright, with a taller head tube. It is also more of a round tube frame. The Archon will have a little bit more of an aggressive geometry and is manufactured with some technically shaped tubes for greater stiffness in desired areas, especially laterally in the bottom bracket area. The Archon is one of the most impressive frames in the market today, when you are talking craftsmanship, weight, ride quality, durability, stiffness, etc.

A lot depends on what you are looking for in regards to geometry. I would recommend the Archon due to your height and weight, but either frame would be great. The archon would be a stiffer, more responsive frame, but still be a comfortable ride over longer distances. 

Thanks for your email and for your interest in Litespeed. I hope the information I provided has helped, and please let me know if you have any further or more specific questions.[/I][/I]

Thank you,

Tres Courdin
Account Manager
American Bicycle Group
www.litespeed.com
www.quintanarootri.com
9308 Ooltewah Industrial Dr
Ooltewah, Tennessee 37363
Tel 800.229.0198


Man $4680 for a frame........ Ouch..... I have been wanting to build a dream bike. at fist with SRAM Red but looking towards Campy Super Record...... :mad2: 

There is just no place to test a Ti bike.


----------



## davidka

It depends where you are. There is a local shop in my city that has a bunch of built Litespeeds though dealers like that are understandably rare. If your area has a local cycling list-serve you might put a message out there about your interest in trying Ti. Someone might be willing to let you take theirs for a spin. 

Take what Tres said to heart. Ti frames can vary in ride/stiffness as much as carbon. There are some off-brand noodles out there.


----------



## lsgfxstsb

*Icon*

The Icon shares the geometry of the Archon minus the 6.4Ti top tube. I've had mine for about 2 yr. And am very pleased. It's quite stiff, very comfortable and great on the climbs. I purchased a frame and fork for 2500.00


----------



## TM-17

competitive cyclist sells the Xicon frame and fork for $2025. i found a dealer about 1 1/2 hours away that sells MOOTS. 

I test drove a CAAD10 a few weeks ago. Loved the ride but the tube top was SO THIN the LBS guy squeezed the Tube top and said if an off comment how thin it felt and how you could feel it move when you grabbed it. I gave it a little squeeze and there is a slight movement. THIN IS IN. though strong I don't know how long it would last. 

lsgfxstsb - How much do you weigh? what size frame is your bike?

Do you know the weight for a 60cm Archon and Xircon frame? competitive cyclist was a weight but that is is the same for all frame sizes?


----------



## lsgfxstsb

I"m built like a fireplug: 175 lbs riding a Medium (54cm) frame


----------



## TM-17

If the bikes have the same geo, which is better for long distance riding?

Is Archon more for speed?


----------



## lsgfxstsb

They don't have the same geometry. The Xicon has a slightly taller head tube, more of an uprighted "performance" fit, probably better suited for distance riding.


----------



## graveldog

My Archon is my favourite ride. Power transfer is direct,as the bike wants to be ridden. It is great on club sprints. Also performs well on century rides (does not beat you up - hardly any road vibration transfer). Of course with top end frame - I matched with top end components - Enve carbon 2.1 fork / seatpost and the Enve carbon wheels. The selection of these parts has a huge influence on the "feel" of the ride.
Also have carbon Ridley Noah (sprint machine) however got beat up on road vibration on century ride.
Have owned Trek carbon/ alu 2300 / Carbon 5200 / Carbon Madone 5.2 - all great bikes but cannot compare to the Archon racing F1 performance.


----------



## Scott Ayler

*Archon is King*

The Archon has many advantages over the Xicon. The Archon has butting throughout the frame, plus a 6/4 ti top tube. It has wrap technology which helps increase stiffness. Everything about the Archon is magical. You can race it or ride it on centuries. It will not beat you up. It continues to give you a sweet ride, mile after blissful mile.

3 years ago, I rode this bike in Madison, WI. Loved it! (I ride a Specialized SL2 which is a premier top shelf carbon bike with excellent vertical compliance.) The Litespeed Archon Ti blew it away. Titanium rides similar to steel, but it light like carbon. (It isn't the lightest, but it is more durable than any carbon frame.) If you buy titanium, you will be able to keep it for a lifetime. This will save you money and simplify your life.

I purchased my 2012 Archon Ti from Adrenaline Bikes in Orange, CA. They are the largest ti dealer in the USA. (They call themselves 'Ti Central'.) They know titanium better than any other shop in the States. They will be able to guide you to the perfect ti bike once you explain your needs.

I weigh 260 lbs, 5'9", very muscular build. The Archon Ti handles my weight without any issues. I feel no flex when riding at competition speeds. I generate in excess of 1200 watts seated ... the Archon Ti just smiles back as if it were asking 'is that it?'. I have no complaints about the Archon Ti. It's just perfection.

The downside to titanium ... the price. Before you buy, consider that the frame has a longer lifespan than carbon and is not as fragile. (If you wreck a titanium frame, it can be repaired ... with carbon, it might be toast.) The Archon Ti retails to $3999. Call Adrenaline Bikes, speak to Jim or Jesse. Tell them Scott Ayler referred you.

The Litespeed Archon Ti ... it is Scott Ayler approved.


----------



## pmf

TM -- Like others have said, there's titanium frames that will beat you up, that will be complete noodles, and that will be everything in between. Same with carbon fiber. Same with aluminum. 

I've ridden a 1999 Litespeed Ultimate for years. Out of the three bikes I own (one is carbon, the other steel), it probably gets the most miles. I like the steel bike the best, but it's so pretty that I worry about chipping the paint. The Litespeed is a close second in ride. It has that nice crisp metallic feel of steel, is a tad lighter, and has no paint to worry about. I've travelled all over with it. It's my workhorse. 

Litespeed was once the premier manufacturer of titanium frames. They sold 10-12 different road and mountian frames. The company was bought out several years ago, and isn't the same anymore IMO. Kind of lost it's soul. They only make two models ot titanium bikes and a couple goofy looking carbon fiber bikes. The former owner (Lynskey) waited out a no compete clause and then set up shop and is making what I would consider to a nicer line up of titanium bikes. Definitely more to choose from. I'd check him, as well as some other manufacturers out before buying a Litespeed. 

Good choice going with titanium ... stand out from the herd.


----------



## Wu-Tangled

Hi all, I'm new here. 

I wonder if I could add to this conversation by asking about sizing of your respective 'speeds'? 

@Scott Ayler - if you're 5ft 9in, would you mind my asking (old post i know so poss a bit late) what size Archon you chose? 

I'm considering one and am genuinely stuck as to which size. M or M/L. I have an M CX. It's perfect, but worry that a road bike ought to be a size up. Can't help thinking the 56 M/L may be a tad long though. I'm 5ft 7- 5ft 8 (no I don't vary... just recalling). 

 

thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Scott Ayler

*Archon Size*

At 5'9", I ride a M/L. Keep in mind that I have a long torso. The geometry is closely related to my Specialized SL2 minus the variable of my Chris King Sotto Voce headset. A Medium might fit you best. (Receive additional info before making a decision.)

Keep in mind that the 56cm top tube is measured as 'effective top tube'. (Draw a horizontal line from the top of the headset until it meets the seatpost.)

Contact Adrenaline Bikes. Speak to Jim or Jesse. They will get some geometry info from you with your current frame and will advise you from there. Let them know you were referred by Scott Ayler. (No, I do not receive a cent for the endorsement. Adrenaline Bikes is simply the best ti experts I have found ... ANYWHERE! You should always go with the BEST.)

The Litespeed Archon Ti is truly addictive. Seems like with every pedal stroke, the bond gets stronger. The Archon Ti is worth every cent ... perhaps the last bike I will purchase. Each ride is a slice of Heaven. (Those who ride a high quality ti bike know what I am referring to.) There is nothing like the ride. Words utterly fail to describe the ride quality.


----------

